# Sobre señales stereo y mono en Sumadores (mixers)



## juanma (Sep 7, 2008)

Hice un dibujo donde creo que es muy clara la pregunta, igualmente:

Si uso un sumador de tension para 2 señales (audio stereo), a la salida obviamente tendria una señal mono, pero si quiero manejar las tres señales (*stereo y mono*), esta bien tomarlas donde las puse en el grafico?

O tendria que usar 2buffers para la señal stereo y despues sumarla? Logicamente, tomando la señal antes del buffer contaria con las tres señales.

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 7, 2008)

En el esquema te aparecerá una intermodulación entre los canales "?" que dependerá de los valores de R y de la impedancia de salida de la etapa previa.

Si la etapa previa tiene una impedancia de salida baja y R un valor alto, la intermodulación se podrá considerar despreciable (El estéreo no se degrada demasiado)

Si quieres mantener "Intacto" el estéreo, habrá que colocar una etapa buffer por canal


----------



## juanma (Sep 8, 2008)

Te parece hacer esta conexion? Usaria el TL082

Despues usaria un pre de SiliconChips, pero me pregunto, son necesarios los capacitores de paso? Esta alimentado con fuente simetrica. Por lo menos dejar puesto uno, o los 4 estanusados como redes RC?

El Ferrite Bead para que sirve?

Gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 8, 2008)

juanma dijo:
			
		

> Te parece hacer esta conexion? Usaria el TL082



Yo usaría el TL084 que es igual pero tiene 4 operacionales dentro.



> Despues usaria un pre de SiliconChips, pero me pregunto, son necesarios los capacitores de paso? Esta alimentado con fuente simetrica. Por lo menos dejar puesto uno, o los 4 estanusados como redes RC?



Estas duplicando buffer´s, puedes tomar tus señales estéreo directo del potenciómetro y al mismo tiempo la entrada del buffer, a la salida de este tu red mezcladora y de allí a tu control de tonos o lo que se te ocurra



> El Ferrite Bead para que sirve?



Ferrite bead´s = Cuentas de ferrite.
Se emplean para bloquear el paso de radiofrecuencias (Interferencias) de un lado al otro del ferrite 

Se podría simplificar con este tipo de esquema (Es solo un bosquejo)


----------



## juanma (Sep 8, 2008)

OK Fogonazo.

Lo del doble buffer me olvide de aclarar que iba a ir en caso de que los potenciometros no estuvieran en la misma placa que el resto de los pre. 

El 1er buffer va "pegado" al pote, despues cables hasta la otra placa, y luego el buffer de entrada para los pre y mix, de manera de minimizar cualquier "perdida" (no se cuaaaanto pueda llagar a ser, audible o no)

Solo espero que tantos OP no afecten de manera significativa la señal original.

Saludos


----------



## juanma (Oct 20, 2008)

Despues de hacerme un tiempo arme todo.

Pero no anduvo del todo bien.
Asi es como quedo:







El problema esta en que a la salida el volumen varia casi como on/off, es decir, con el pote al minimo no se escucha nada y cero ruido. Subo un poco (menos de 1/4 de giro) y todo ok, pasando eso, se "dispara" el volumen y con mucha distorsion.

El pre esta probado y anda mas que bien. El tema es la etapa sumadora.
Les parece que esta bien?
No me explico porque se dispara el volumen   

Como solucion fue no usar la etapa sumadora, asi que uni los cables L y R y los coloque en la entrada del pre y tampoco se escucha bien, suena mucha distorsion. Ahora, dejando un solo canal se escucha perfecto.
Alguna sugerencia? Aparte de armar otro sumador?  
Tambien tengo oscilaciones de alta frecuencia y no se como atenuarlas.

Saludos!


----------



## Ardogan (Oct 20, 2008)

Los canales L y R en vez de entrar a la pata inversora (-) de cada opamp tienen que entrar a la no inversora (+).
Y la realimentación debe ser negativa, es decir de la salida del operacional a la entrada inversora (-).
De la forma en que está hay realimentación positiva, no se comporta como un buffer.


----------



## juanma (Oct 21, 2008)

Ardogan, puse mal el dibujo. La realimentacion es atravez de la entrada inversora.
Pasa que edite la imagen en el Paint, pero se me olvido eso...

El tema de oscilaciones de alta frecuencia es por el tema a tierra seguro, pero creo tener una buena conexion, las plaquetas esta con tierra en estrella y todas a un punto.
Ideas?


----------



## Ardogan (Oct 21, 2008)

Si hay distorsion al subir el volumen, quizas alguna etapa esta saturando.
¿Podrias poner un esquema completo del circuito?, asi lo vemos con más precisión.


----------

